# 9.1-RC1-i386-memstick.img or 9.1-RC1-amd64-memstick.img



## inteldesign01 (Nov 30, 2012)

Newbie question:

I'd like to create a liveUSB! I'll be using the usb for the purpose of creating multi-media projects, and running such software programs like ffmpeg, kdenlive, vlc media player, and audacity! The architect of my new ASUS model "X55A" is intel based 64-bit machine not AMD!

These are the specs that I know about for my ASUS:
Chipset
IntelÂ® Chief River Chipset HM70

IntelÂ® PentiumÂ® Dual-Core Processor

Intel Display Audio
VIA HD Audio

Your expert advice is wanted...thanks!


----------



## jrm@ (Nov 30, 2012)

From the handbook you can see that you can go with either i386 or amd64.  Here is the latest thread dealing with this question.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 30, 2012)

inteldesign01 said:
			
		

> The architect of my new ASUS model "X55A" is intel based 64-bit machine not AMD!


AMD was the first one that added 64 bit extensions. Intel copied it and renamed it a couple of times, EM64T, Intel 64. Because AMD was the first it got named AMD64. It's all the same (or should be).


----------



## kpa (Nov 30, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64


----------



## inteldesign01 (Dec 1, 2012)

*9.1-RC1-i386-memstick.img or 9.1-RC1-amd64-memstick.img(2)*



			
				jrm said:
			
		

> From the handbook you can see that you can go with either i386 or amd64.  Here is the latest thread dealing with this question.



There are many new ASUS notebook users out there that will breathe a sigh of relief with key answers like yours. Thanks


----------



## inteldesign01 (Dec 1, 2012)

My journey in discovering FreeBSD started with the use of Ubuntu-10.04 2 years ago! Now that I have reached this point in my learning creating this memstick will be a rewarding experience for me as was Ubuntu-10.04 liveUSB!


----------



## Uniballer (Dec 1, 2012)

Can I ask why you are stuck on 9.1-RC1?  FYI that version is afflicted by the latest security advisories dated 2012-11-22.  If you wait a few days you can use 9.1-RELEASE, or you can get the updated sources now by `# svn co [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/9.1[/url] /usr/src` and build it from source.  Oh yeah, you will have to install the devel/subversion port to do that if you don't already have it.


----------



## inteldesign01 (Dec 3, 2012)

*9.1-RC1-i386-memstick.img or 9.1-RC1-amd64-memstick.img (revision)*

Lucky for me I didn't install the .iso to a usb! I will download the new one w/ the security patch in a few days! Thanks for the tip!


----------

